# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  100 dolar için!

## bozok

*100 dolar için!*


CHP Tekirdağ Milletvekili Faik üztrak anlattı... Bir tarihte küçük bir Fransız kasabasında herkes züğürtlemiş. Herkesin birbirine 100 dolar civarında borcu varmış. Ama para olmadığından kimse kimseye borcunu ödeyemiyormuş. Günün birinde kasabanın tek oteline bir Rus turist gelmiş, önce kalacağı odayı görmek istemiş. Bunun için 100 dolar depozito yatırması gerektiği söylenince istenen parayı vermiş, üst katlara oda bakmaya çıkmış. 100 doları kapan otelci hemen karşısındaki markete koşmuş, ona yüz dolar borcunu ödemiş. Market sahibi parayı alır almaz yan taraftaki genç kasaba dalmış, o da borcundan kurtulmuş. Genç kasap, elinde para, hemen köşe başındaki fahişeye koşmuş, ona 100 dolar borcunu ödemiş. Fahişe de koşa koşa otele gelmiş, otelciye borcunu ödemiş. Otelci tam parayı kasaya koyacak... Bakmış Rus turist *“Odayı beğenmedim”* diyerek merdivenlerden iniyor. Otelci Rusun 100 dolarını geri vermiş. *Kimsenin kimseye borcu kalmamış...*


*MELİH AşIK / 11.05.2009 / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*üark dönse borçlu da, alacaklı da rahat edecek*


*Güngör Uras*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*17 Mayıs 2009*


Rus turistin hikayesini önce Melih Aşık’ın Milliyet’teki sütununda okuduk. Sonra internette dolaşmaya başladı. ünceki gün Asaf Savaş Akat bu hikayeden, bilmece olarak söz etti. Ve şunları yazdı: *“En yakınımdan başlayıp yağmur gibi mesaj geldi. üğretici tarafı olabileceğini görünce toplu cevaplamayı tercih ettim.”* Hem hikayeyi hem de bilmecenin çözümünü verdi.

*ünce hikaye:* Mevsim yaz, aylardan ağustos... Fransız Riviera’sında küçük bir kasabada turizm sezonu fakat yağmur yağıyor. Neticede kasaba bomboş. Yani işler iyi değil. Herkesin borcu var ve krediyle yaşıyorlar. şans eseri bir otele zengin bir Rus geliyor. Resepsiyona 100 dolar bırakıp odaya bakmaya çıkıyor. 

Otel sahibi parayı alıp hemen komşu kasaba borcunu ödüyor. Kasap 100 doları kaparak, toptancıya borcunu vermeye gidiyor. Toptancı büyük bir sevinçle parayı alıp kriz nedeniyle kendisine kredili hizmet veren fahişeye götürüyor. Fahişe parayı alıyor ve aynı otele giderek borcunu ödüyor. Tam o anda Rus müşteri geri dönüyor. Odayı beğenmedim deyip 100 dolarını alıyor ve gidiyor.

Rus müşterinin bu ziyaretinde kasabaya fiilen hiç para girmiyor. Buna karşılık tüm kasaba halkı borçlarından kurtuluyor ve geleceğe ümitle bakmaya başlıyor!


*Bir kova su...*
*şimdi de bilmecenin çözümü:* Püf noktası bilançolarda gizlidir. Her bir kişi için, aktifte 100 dolar alacak, pasifte 100 dolar borç var.* üok önemli:* Herkesin borcu alacağına eşit, yani hiçbiri net borçlu değil. Rus turist geçici bir ödeme rahatlığı getirince *bilançoların net değeri sabitken* brüt borç sıfırlanıyor. 

*Bu da brüt borca bakanları şaşırtıyor.* (Güngör Uras’ın eklemesi: Bu çarkın son aşamasında fahişe 100 doları ödeyince bu paranın otelcinin aktifine girmesi, böylece otelcinin de aktif-pasif, borç-alacak dengesinin kurulması gerekir. Halbuki Rus müşteri 100 doları geri alınca, bu para otelcinin aktifinden çıkıyor. Sonuç olarak zincirin diğer halkalarındakinin aktif-pasifleri eşitleniyor, onlar borçtan kurtuluyor, alacakları-borçları eşitleniyor. Ama 100 dolar zarar, alacak-kayıp otelcinin üzerinde kalıyor.) 

Aktif-pasif konusuna yabancı olanlar gene de bilmecenin çözümünü anlayamayabilir. Onlar için de Ege Cansen anlatımını vereyim. 
Ege Cansen 1 Ekim 2008 tarihinde Hürriyet’teki köşesinde *“üift Sayma”*nın nasıl kafaları karıştırdığını, kriz nedeniyle piyasaya akıtıldığı söylenen milyar dolarlar nedeniyle şöyle anlatmıştı.

Finansal krizin ekonomide ne kadar bir zarara veya kayıba yol açtığı hesaplanırken zarar açıklayan kurumların zararları alt alta toplanıyor. Hükümetlerin, merkez bankalarının piyasaya enjekte ettiği paralar alt alta dizilerek piyasaya çıkan toplam para rakamından söz ediliyor. Bu tür hesaplamalarla sonuca gidilemez. 

*Borcun hesabı*
Bakınız neden sonuca gidilemez? Bir ailenin 8 çocuğu olsun. En küçük kardeş kendine cep telefonu almak için ikinci kardeşten 100 lira ödünç istesin. İkinci kardeş,* “Benim param yok ama sana 100 lira bulurum”* deyip, bunu üçüncü kardeşten ödünç alsın. üçüncü kardeş de bunu dördüncü kardeşten alsın ve bu borçlanma sekizinci kardeşe kadar gitsin. Sekizinci kardeş de bu parayı bir yabancıdan ödünç alsın. 

Bu durumda kardeşlerin toplam borcu kaç lira olur? Eğer her kardeşten, *“Kaç lira borcun var?”* diye beyan alınır ve bu beyanlar toplanırsa, kardeşlerin toplam borcu 800 lira çıkar. Kardeşlerden teker, teker kaç para alacağın var beyan alınsa, alacakların toplamı da 700 lira eder. Kardeşler tek bir ailedir. Bu ailenin (yani bankacılık sektörünün veya ülke ekonomisinin) borcu, sadece 100 (800 - 700) liradır. Karşılığında da ailenin elinde 100 liraya alınmış bir telefon vardır. Ama telefon şimdi (krizde fiyatı düştüğü için) 100 lira etmemektedir.


*Zarar, kar olabilir*
Amerika’da birbirine ödünç vermiş bankalar aynı zamanda birbirinden alacaklıdır. Biri borcunu ödeyemeyince, zincirleme olarak diğerleri de ödeyemiyor. ünce ipotek karşılığı kredi veren birinci banka alacağını tahsil edemiyor. üünkü ev fiyatları düşmüş durumda. Zincir buradan kopuyor. 

Eğer ödeme sistemi çözülürse, bugün alacağını alamayan banka, ileride emlak fiyatları artınca parasını kurtarabilir. O zaman tüm bankalar zincirleme olarak alacaklarını tahsil edebilir. Böylece bugün zarar yazılan tutarlar, yarın kar olarak muhasebeleşebilir.

Bir kişinin veya şirketin veya devletin borcu iki şekilde ifade edilir. *(1)* Birincisi,* “brüt borç”*tur. Borçlarının toplamıdır.* (2)* İkincisi *“net borç”*tur. Borçlarından alacakları düşünce geriye kalan tutardır.

*Bir kişinin veya bir şirketin borçlusu ve alacaklısı aynı kişi olmadığı için*,* netleştirme yapılamaz. Ancak bu borç alacak ilişkisini netleştirebilecek bir yeni aktör devreye girer ise (hikayedeki Rus turist gibi) bir anda olaylar çorap söküğü gibi çözülebilir.* 

*Kıssadan hisse: Hiçbir şey korkulduğu kadar korkunç değildir.*

...

----------


## bozok

*İktisat bilmecesi çözüyoruz*

*A. Savaş Akat*
*Vatan Gzt.*
*14.05.2009*


ABD devlet tahlilleri 1917’den bu yana hiç kesintisiz AAA (en çok güvenilik) notuna sahipti. şu sıralarda not kırılması ihtimalini seslendirenler belirdi. Ne demişler? Ateş olmayan yerde duman çıkmaz!

Küresel borsalardaki son toparlanma kalıcı mı? şu sıralar 1933 yılı ile paralellik kuranlar çoğaldı. Biraz abartılı duruyor. Bir ipucu verelim. 1929’dan 1932’ye, DowJones 380’den 40’a düşmüştü. Neredeyse onda biri demek. Bu kez düşüş çok daha hafif oldu.

Merkez Bankası’nın çok yararlı bir çalışması var. İlk çeyrek Banka Kredileri Eğilim Anketi’ne göz atmanızı öneririm. Yatırım kredisi talebinde sert düşüş sürüyor. Diğer kredilerde düşüş yavaşlamış. Konut kredisi talebinde artış bile var.

TüİK Mart ayı dış ticaret miktar endekslerini yayınladı. Geçen yıla kıyasla ihracatta yüzde 7 ama ithalatta yüzde 22 küçülme var. Ancak mevsim etkilerini temizleyince şubat’tan Mart’a ithalatta bir kıpırdanma görülüyor. Acaba dibin görüldüğüne işaret mi?


*Rus turistin parası*

İnternette dolaşan bir iktisat bilmecesi belki size de ulaşmıştır. En yakınımdan başlayıp yağmur gibi mesaj geldi. üğretici tarafı olabileceğini görünce toplu cevaplamayı tercih ettim. Mevsim yaz, aylardan austos... Fransız Riviera’sında küçük bir kasabada turizm sezonu fakat yağmur yağıyor. Neticede kasaba bomboş. Yani işler iyi değil. Herkesin borcu var ve kredi ile yaşıyorlar.

şans eseri bir otele zengin bir Rus geliyor. Resepsiyona 100 dolar bırakıp, odaya bakmaya çıkıyor. Otel sahibi parayı alıp hemen komşu kasaba borcunu ödüyor. Kasap 100 doları kaparak, toptancıya borcunu vermeye gidiyor. Toptancı büyük bir sevinçle parayı alıp, kriz nedeniyle kendisine kredili hizmet veren fahişeye götürüyor. Fahişe parayı alıyor ve aynı otele giderek borcunu ödüyor. Tam o anda Rus müşteri geri dönüyor. Odayı beğenmedim deyip 100 dolarını alıyor ve gidiyor.

Rus müşterinin bu ziyaretinde kasabaya fiilen hiç para girmiyor. Buna karşılık tüm kasaba halkı borçlarından kurtuluyor ve geleceğe ümitle bakmaya başlıyor!


*Püf noktası bilançoda*

Püf noktası bilançolarda gizlidir. Her biri için aktifte 100 dolar alacak, pasifte 100 dolar borç var. üok önemli: Herkesin borcu alacağına eşit, yani hiçbiri net borçlu değil. Rus turist geçici bir ödeme rahatlığı getirince bilançoların net değeri sabitken brüt borç sıfırlanıyor. Bu da brüt borca bakanları şaşırtıyor.

Bir başka senaryo yazalım. Dörtlü toplanıyor. Otelci *“farzedin bende 100 dolar var; bununla kasaba borcumu ödüyorum”* diyerek üzerine 100 dolar yazdığı bir kağıdı uzatıyor. Kağıt elden ele dolaşıp kendine dönünce yırtıp atıyor. Merkez bankalarının mali kriz ve resesyonla mücadele için para basmaları benzer bir mantığı yansıtıyor. *Dikkat: şeytan ayrıntıda gizlidir. Gerçek yaşamda alacağı az, borcu çok oyuncular var. Sistemi net değeri eksi bilanço sahipleri bozuyor.* 

Böyle işte...

...

----------

